# bottom round roast beef and elk texas style



## stubster (Jul 4, 2018)

Made some pig candy in the master built while elk fillets and roast beef were in the GMG with texas blend pellets. I wet brined the meat using coffee,beef brother soy worcester and salt for for 20 hrs. Dredged it with italian dressing then seasoned it with Jeffs texas rub modified. Kept a low temp around 215° for 4 1/2 hrs basting with extra brine to keep moist. Most excellent!!!!!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 4, 2018)

Very nice! B


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks excellent!
Al


----------

